# distance for rollers on a tumbler



## wedigforyou (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello, We're almost done with our first homemade bottle tumbling machine and was wondering if there was a set distance that the rollers should be to use a 6" canister and a 4" at the same time or two 4" canisters at one time?  In contrast to the more typical pillow block assembly that can be moved on a bar or angle iron we've opted to use rollers (1 - 3/4" in diameter) which set into a slot cut into a pressure treated frame.  Any advice on what distance you have your rollers set would be a help. Thanks.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 13, 2008)

welcome to the forum wedigforyou. glad you found us. great bunch of people in here, they've been very helpful to me. 

 i just finished my home made tumbler a couple months ago and am becoming more experienced using it. it is currently runing at 46 rpm. i put my rollers 4 1/2" apart on center. this works very well for the 4" cannister. if you plan on running a 6" and a 4", you will have to space the other roller differently. one thing i would recommend. go to the local Kmart or whatever and buy vacuum cleaner drive belts for on your cannister. i took a tape measure along and found some that fit nicely. they keep the noise down and reduce wear and tear. 

 takes a little while to work out the bugs. be patient. good luck.

 Jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 13, 2008)

i took this one out after 4 days or so. cleaned up nicely. probably could have used a little more time in there. 

 Jim


----------



## wedigforyou (Aug 13, 2008)

THANKS buzz, we're getting there.  Looks like we have slots at 3 1/2" and 5 1/2" -- so I agree the 4 1/2" seems that it would be better for 4" canister.  I thought the vac belts were to help the canister grab the roller but I'm all for cutting down on the noise.  We'll be trying glass beads for now. I'll post a pic once we get this puppy rollin' Thanks again, Ann.  We're in Northampton by the way -- practically neighbors.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 13, 2008)

sweet deal Ann. I'm across the Lehigh river from the Bowmanstown Diner. i started with glass beads only and the results were just o.k.  really have to get some cut copper in there to do the job. someone in here recommended 2/3 glass beads and 1/3 cut copper. i have had improved results once the copper was added.  i also use a bit of Brasso brass polish. 

 i did some digging on the hillside across from Northampton seafood, beside the bridal shop. kept getting tossed by the club members. nice stuff in there. ok, good luck again. be patient.

 Jim


----------



## wedigforyou (Aug 13, 2008)

Bad boy! No digging allowed in there! We're members and we can't dig there either.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 15, 2008)

i am running a trial on this  Jacob Widman     Cementon   blob. it's kinda the cruddiest one i had......... gonna give it four days in the tumbler and see what it looks like. keep us posted on how you are making out.

 Jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 18, 2008)

4 days in tumbler. probably another day or two would have really buffed it up. takes a while to get the hang of this.


----------



## wedigforyou (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks great Buzz. you're doin' that with Brasso?  Amazin.  I thought I'd have to buy those expensive polishes, etc. Looks like we've got much to learn.  We've got a basement full of junk bottles to practice with.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 24, 2008)

i'm wondering how rubbing compound for automobiles would work ..... lot of good information in this and other forums on bottle cleaning/tumbling. good luck !!


 Jim


----------



## wedigforyou (Aug 25, 2008)

We've tried scratch out, cooktop polish and that sort of product.  Great for taking off the rust but not much help on the haze or scratches.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 27, 2008)

here's the before photo of a   Dacosta's Radical Cure i picked up online.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 27, 2008)

and after 4 days tumbling with 1/3 cut copper     2/3 glass beads   and some Brasso brass polish.


----------

